# Blast from the Past: Space Rangers



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

(Most people won't remember this, only lasted 6 episodes!!!)

The Year is 2104. A powerful new fighting force patrols the Universe. They are the law. They are the future.

Cast:
Jack McGee 
Role: 'Doc' Kreuger
Gottfried John 
Role: Colonel Erik Weiss
Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa 
Role: Zylyn
Marjorie Monaghan 
Role: Jojo Thompson
Danny Quinn 
Role: Daniel Kincaid
Linda Hunt 
Role: Commander Chennault
Jeff Kaake 
Role: Captain John Boon
Clint Howard 
Role: Mimmer


----------

